# Galaxy Cooler formerly known as Icee Cool



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*galaxy coolers*

these are great coolers and yesterday i saw one of the new generation. looks alright to me. i don't think i'll ever deal with "marty" again though. he sold me a cooler last winter that had been welded on the inside. he told me about this repair and i still wanted it. i got it home and discovered a lot of other problems with the cooler that weren't mentioned. he told me that he was getting a new shipment this summer and he would trade it out with me. so, i kept in touch with him, he quit answering my phone calls, unless i called from a random number. when i did finally get ahold of him again, guess what, no new cooler for me. seems he isn't in control of the "assets" so he can't remedy the situation that he created by not disclosing all the problems with the crappy cooler he sold me. i really like the coolers and think they are the best but watch your ass with this guy. they aren't a durango manufacturing company anyway, he resells asian built coolers. never the less, the quality of the old ones is great, but don't expect any warranties or service. i went against what everyone in town told me and tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt and he ended up being true to his reputation.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

coloradopaddler said:


> these are great coolers and yesterday i saw one of the new generation. looks alright to me.
> 
> i don't think i'll ever deal with "marty" again though. he sold me a cooler last winter that had been welded on the inside. he told me about this repair and i still wanted it. i got it home and discovered a lot of other problems with the cooler that weren't mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Yo Moetown, I have a similar story. Marty told me he was getting a shipment in this June and that he would call me about replacing my cooler lid that was clawed through by a bear on the MFS. Last year we called and sent it into him after he told us it was under warranty and that he would get us a new lid for free... we even told him we'd pay for it. Well, no response after we sent in the lid. Not for a whole year. Then out of the blue he calls me and tells me his story about almost losing the company but that the outfitters on the Grand saved him. And that we'll have our new lid in June. He'll call to follow up. I forgave him and got on the buzz and wrote in about how impressed I was with his service. Well... I still don't have a lid so and haven't heard a word. maybe I spoke too soon on clearing up his bum rap. I wish we just had the clawed up cooler lid. At least then we could have something to show for the $300 we coughed up for our deposit on the cooler that we rented- shit I would have fixed it myself had I known we'd lose the deposit anyway. So Moetown, tell your boy Marty to give me a call about that Cooler lid and I will again, repost about my great impression. 303-956-6272
The thing you are confusing is that the coolers ARE awesome, it just seems that the customer service isn't
Jackie


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

tell your boy Marty to give me a call about that Cooler lid and I will again, repost about my great impression. 303-956-6272
The thing you are confusing is that the coolers ARE awesome, it just seems that the customer service isn't
Jackie[/quote]

Not my boy, not your secretary, good luck


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

not your boy... then why the strong words of defense? just thought with such faith maybe you could pass along the word that folks are waiting for promises to be filled, or do I need to be a GC outfitter to get some service? I very much want my lid back, claws or no, so I will keep posting my experiences with Marty so that people know if he is good on his word or not. 
thanks


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

ritatheraft said:


> he would call me about replacing my cooler lid that was clawed through by a bear on the MFS.


 
The warranty applys even if a bear claws through the lid???
Sounds like a GREAT warranty!


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Rich, As I mentioned, the cooler was rented. We just needed to fix it in order to hold up our end of the bargain with the University of Utah, or eat the deposit, which we have done. I contacted him about a PAID repair and he told me that the cooler had a guarantee and it would be a free replacement. I do not have a cooler lid now period, paid, free, nothing. I have an excellent base of a cooler. I also sent him, with the lid, photos of the cooler's damage and our excitement about the bear not being able to actually get through the cooler. We raved about the product. Again, the product isn't the issue. It is trying to get a response on fixing something that for a $300 pricetag, should be possible to fix and has been promised to be fixed. Seriously, please tell me if I am being unreasonable here. Again, I will pay for the repair or replacement.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Rich said:


> The warranty applys even if a bear claws through the lid???
> Sounds like a GREAT warranty!


It *is* a great warranty... if it's actually honored. 

I flyfish, and all high-end rod manufacturers have no-fault warranties. Slam it in the door? No problem. Slip and fall on your rod? No problem. I've enjoyed this kind of warranty for years. The difference? The manufacturers actually deliver.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Been following this thread with a lot of interest.

I have a icee kool unit that has served me well for several years. It no longer fits my new frame.

Was thinking about a new cooler unit since the blog talks about 160 qt units that will fit in the bottom of my 38 inch wide frame bottom.

Heres the deal. Warranties are not worth a hoot if the management will not honor them.

Now we have a couple posts here where the management is not honoring their warranty and that bothers me a lot.

I am not a grand canyon outfitter and never will be. But, if I pay the high cost for a product I expect to get good customer service, not a run around from the management.

I just had a very old no longer in production princeton tech flash light stop working. Emailed Princeton Tech, they said send it back, no questions asked. After a week I just got it back and it looks like new and works like a champ. That is the kind of service I expect when I pay full retail for a product. 

I do not know if the Galaxy management reads the Buzz or not. But, if they care about expanding their business past the few Grand Canyon outfitters who buy their product, the management needs to cut out the excuses and start taking care of their customers. Yup, even us private run of the mill rafter types


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

DurangoSteve said:


> It *is* a great warranty... if it's actually honored.
> 
> I flyfish, and all high-end rod manufacturers have no-fault warranties. Slam it in the door? No problem. Slip and fall on your rod? No problem. I've enjoyed this kind of warranty for years. The difference? The manufacturers actually deliver.


Most high end rod manufacturers are dropping that warranty. I was told too many folks were busting rods unnecessarily. I sold most of my Winstons when I started evaluating the cost versus cast. If Lefty Kreh can cast 60 feet with a broomstick, I suppose I don't need to spend 895 on a new Orvis XXX.

Now a $500 cooler that keeps my beer cool for 15 days, is a no brainer.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*brady from moenkopi?*

Hey man, if you've have good luck with this guy then more power to you. Like i said, I think the coolers are the best, I've got three of them. So, I know what one of these coolers should look like. I was just passing along my experiences with marty so hopefully others are aware of the possibilities in dealing with him. I think he is a shady businessman that doesn't stand behind his word. The coolers kick ass though, so I am bummed about the whole deal.
With that said, in response to your attack on my post, the cooler leaks, it doesn't seal. There are other welded areas that have been ground off and the drain plug area is so warped from melting that it won't seal shut. 
If i had been given a deal on a second I wouldn't be so pissed about it. I paid full price for a cooler that shouldn't need to be fixed when i got it home.
A lot of people have been led to believe that this was a local company, which is not true. I didn't say anything about where the other coolers are made, they fully disclose that information. 
One more thing, I hope he does prove me wrong, but I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

*http://galaxycoolers.blogspot.com/*



> Thank you for choosing a Galaxy Cooler. We believe that you will have a lifetime of great experiences with your new cooler. We take special care in manufacturing our coolers, and we welcome any comments or questions about the performance of our product. We are committed to customer service, and will do what it takes to exceed our customer’s needs


Here is the guarantee. Will keep the Buzz posted if I receive a call back on our cooler lid.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

is there anywhere else to get the coolers from besides this marty guy?

is galaxycoolers.com the same people as the blogspot website?

it is a different phone number, same area code.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

coloradopaddler said:


> Hey man, if you've have good luck with this guy then more power to you. Like i said, I think the coolers are the best, I've got three of them. So, I know what one of these coolers should look like. I was just passing along my experiences with marty so hopefully others are aware of the possibilities in dealing with him. I think he is a shady businessman that doesn't stand behind his word. The coolers kick ass though, so I am bummed about the whole deal.
> With that said, in response to your attack on my post, the cooler leaks, it doesn't seal. There are other welded areas that have been ground off and the drain plug area is so warped from melting that it won't seal shut.
> If i had been given a deal on a second I wouldn't be so pissed about it. I paid full price for a cooler that shouldn't need to be fixed when i got it home.
> A lot of people have been led to believe that this was a local company, which is not true. I didn't say anything about where the other coolers are made, they fully disclose that information.
> One more thing, I hope he does prove me wrong, but I'm not holding my breathe.


I gotta brush up on my written skills. No attack intended. I just wanted to know what the total deal on the cooler was and it sounded like a second to me. It was very nice of you to pay full price for a blem. I hope he gets er done for you. I'm sure someone will tell him of the knitting circle


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> I'm sure someone will tell him of the knitting circle


Brady, 

You're the one that started this thread promoting a product and now that some folks have shared less than positive experiences, you're calling it an knitting circle. That's an interesting characterization from someone whose business has benefited as yours has from what your clients have posted on this website. 

The market can work very swiftly and effectively when information on products and associated service is freely available to the consumers. This is a fact of life in the internet age. I'm sure Marty's number is in your rolodex or cellphone, and his email address is at your fingertips. Could you please do him a favor and give him a call so he can chime in and we can hear his side of the story? He's got a chance to set the record straight before a substantial portion of his current and potential clientele.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Brady,

Thats really funny. As the owner of Moenkopi, I would be careful standing behind a product that does not live up to it's warranty / manufactures claims. You stand to loose much more business than you could hope to bring the owner of a retail reseller (ie:IceeCool / Galaxy coolers). Now I'm not calling you a saturnraft.com, but am saying that if you are going to post and then vehemently defend a company, you best know their reputation and be bros with the owner. I know nothing of the company, other than they were located around 27th and main in DGO (wasn't there a head shop there as well back in the Day?) They might sell great coolers, for all I know, but that does not mean * without the company standing behind their product like they CLAIM. So what is a 5 year no questions asked warranty on a puncture proof raft worth? Nothing, when you find out the shill selling it to you is posting his own reviews and does not stand behind his product!


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

Hello to all from Marty Icee-Kool/ Galaxy Coolers Founder. I appreciate the chance to publicly answer all these concerns. I do read the Buzz when I can but it is hard to keep up with it all. I am one person doing it all. I hope this reply is not considered an excuse and need to tell my side.

Jackie, I ordered your new lid but it did not come in the order because it is no longer in production. I apologize I have not followed up in a timely manner. I am fixing your lid now and will be ready to send it to you next week. Please email me your shipping address. I take full responsibility for my poor customer service and appreciate your patience, your positive reviews of the product and hope you will let the buzz know how it works out. I am only my mamas boy.

Jim, aka coloradorafter, you knew you were buying a floor model and a repaired cooler. You had no problem with it until you got home, upon which you called me and said your wife was upset you paid full price for a used cooler and that you were worried it would be hard to clean with the weld in it. Then you called me again and said the drain leaked. I offered to fix it and you never told me there was anything else wrong with the cooler. I really do not appreciate you saying I did not disclose all the things wrong with the "crappy cooler". I did want to replace the cooler because you were not happy with it, but the way it is working is I do not own the coolers to replace yours with. I would have to buy the cooler from the company and trade you. Your cooler has reinforced T8 aluminum alloy backing plates behind the latches and hinges. The only functional issue is the drain washer does not seat flush. A simple scrapping into plane will fix that. I hope you will be happy with the cooler when I fix it. I want to make this right for you. I can relate to your position and feel we are similar in our responsibilities. When we last spoke you were going to bring the cooler to my house and I was going to fix it. I hope that is still the plan. 

Durangosteve, it is a very different thing to replace a fly rod and to replace a roto-molded 115 qt cooler. A fly rod is mass produced, it costs about $5 to make and less then a $1 to ship across the ocean. If you think it is the same thing you are wrong. It has not been easy to create the cooler these people speak so highly of. There is no other cooler like it in the world. You can not go anywhere and get it but from me. I have put everything I have into making the best cooler in the world and I am very proud of the thousands of happy customers that own Galaxy Coolers. They are private boaters and Grand canyon outfitters alike.

Okieboater you sound like a happy customer. I hope you realize as Ritarafter clearly stated. A bear attack is not covered under warranty, I am fixing it because I sympathize with her and her groups position. The bear didn’t get in her cooler and I am a damn good plastic welder. Jim deserves to have his drain fixed. As the management, marketing, R&D, warehouse, shipping, sales, janitor and the person who eats sleeps and breathes coolers I hope you will still consider us when shopping for a new cooler.

Aloha


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

I did not read this second page of posts and must say I do like the chance to explain my side. My position does not change and hope my post helps all involved, Brady and Jim alike. I will follow up from my side as issues get resolved. Thank you all again.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, my cooler has worked well for me and I am going to give it to a rafting bud who has a frame that the cooler will fit in.

I am gonna watch the Buzz board and see if the issues mentioned here are taken care of.

Then I will look into your current offer. I just need a large capacity  cooler that will fit into a 38 inch across frame.

I appreciate you taking the time to state your side of the current issue and I appreciate you taking responsibility to make thing right.

They are good coolers. Expensive, but having cool food and cold drinks 8 or so days into a river trip is worth the cost at least for me it is.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Marty (and Brady (Andy) for contacting him)...kudos to you for replying adn hopefully righting these situations. I need a new cooler and will give yours a looksee.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*fix it then*

Sorry it had to come to this to get this resolved marty. I'd been hoping that it wouldn't come to this. I'm not here to publicly humiliate you, I just want to get my situation resolved. You told me that you would replace my cooler and you haven't. It's that simple. 
I knew I was buying the "floor model" and that it was welded on the inside. When I called you back and told you that it leaked your exact words were, "I guess it could have been a second". You knew the extent of the damage to that cooler and chose not to tell me. That is shady and dishonest business. 
When you get back from tapping a naive new market let me know so you can fix my cooler, since apparently your word isn't worth much these days.


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

Jim I just sent you a private message but meant to post a reply. Would you please quote the message to this thread so everyone sees it. And you can answer that question. thx Marty


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

coloradopaddler said:


> Sorry it had to come to this to get this resolved marty. I'd been hoping that it wouldn't come to this. I'm not here to publicly humiliate you, I just want to get my situation resolved. You told me that you would replace my cooler and you haven't. It's that simple.
> I knew I was buying the "floor model" and that it was welded on the inside. When I called you back and told you that it leaked your exact words were, "I guess it could have been a second". You knew the extent of the damage to that cooler and chose not to tell me. That is shady and dishonest business.
> When you get back from tapping a naive new market let me know so you can fix my cooler, since apparently your word isn't worth much these days.


Hello Jim, You are not humiliating me, it is my mission to utilize all customer feedback in a positive way. I do not sell people things that I know are broken. Why would I sell you something busted only to have you bring it back for me to fix. I fixed the break in the bottom, why wouldn't I fix the drain if it needed it. I would not, I would use my skills and knowledge to make a perfectly functioning product. It is my opinion and I teach my children the same, stating untrue things and hurtful comments is not the way to get results. While I am against rewarding a person for these actions, it is the decision of people in charge that we give you the option of letting you trade in your cooler for a new model. The options are the 90 qt long supreme and the 128 qt Long "Bomber Box". The 90 is less then you paid, we will owe you money and the 128 is more, you will owe us money. I hope my current and future customers will see the reality of how this transpired and I apologize for coloradorafter calling you naive. 90% percent of my business are return customers. I know the they are a satisfied, intelligent and well informed group. I would like to feel I treat all customers like they are the most important customer I ever had, but the truth is sometimes one or two of them push your buttons and it is hard to make things work perfectly. Thank you and please give me a call when you make your decision.

Galaxy Coolers


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*galaxy coolers*

I appreciate informing galaxy coolers of this thread too. Now I have a replacement cooler. I'm glad that galaxy coolers made good on their word. 
Their 128 qt. cooler is what I traded up for and it looks great. I can't wait to get it out on a trip. It fits wonderfully in my Aire 143D. 
Thanks
Jim


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We use a lowly igloo marine cooler, and have ice at the end of 8 days with poor cooler management. We use foil-backed bubble wrap, ice in the bottom of the cooler, 2 layers of bubble wrap, food, then 1-2 more layers of bubble wrap. Cooler cover. Meat that is for late in the trip goes in the bottom with the ice. FWIW, the bubble wrap is about $15.


----------



## highme (Oct 8, 2007)

*YETI - the most durable and better customer service*

I've been a boater and professional guide for the past 15 years in Colorado. Over the last couple of years I began to get into professional videography and now work with my brother for Onion Creek Productions. 

One of our clients is YETI Coolers and we've been doing all kinds of durability tests with them. I'm being up front - they do pay us for the videos, but the fact is, YETI's are practically industructable. We've had a 500lb man jump on them, tested them with live grizzly bears (certified bear resistant) and have future plans to run them over with a monster truck! Not to mention their unbelievable ice-retention.

See for yourself... 
YETI Videos | YETI Coolers

Next week, I'm taking a couple of YETI's with me on an 18 day trip through the Grand Canyon and will be filming my experience. I'll be sure to post the results. 

Yes, the YETI's are made in the Phillipines, but they are designed here in the U.S.A. and their operation employs dozens of locals. I know the owner personally and he's a top notch guy who cares about nothing more than putting out a quality product and making sure his customers are happy. No offense to Galaxy, but this is a major operation with real customer service - try calling them and find out for yourself 512-394-9384.

I've rafted with hundreds of coolers, and I can tell you that I've never seen anything like a YETI. Again, I'm being up front, I do work on their videos, but that's allowed me to see first-hand how durable and well-designed they are, especially for rafting ie. camstrap latch system(!), recessed handles, dry-goods rack, camstrap lid grooves, rubber feet, etc.

Just watch some of the videos and you'll understand why these coolers are the best designed, most durable, have the best customer service and smoke Galaxy or any other high-end cooler for rafting or anything else. Well worth the money.

JB


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Shameless plug*



highme said:


> I've been a boater and professional guide for the past 15 years in Colorado. Over the last couple of years I began to get into professional videography and now work with my brother for Onion Creek Productions.
> 
> One of our clients is YETI Coolers and we've been doing all kinds of durability tests with them. I'm being up front - they do pay us for the videos, but the fact is, YETI's are practically industructable. We've had a 500lb man jump on them, tested them with live grizzly bears (certified bear resistant) and have future plans to run them over with a monster truck! Not to mention their unbelievable ice-retention.
> 
> ...


 
Way to jump in and jack the thread. I can see the good intention of offering a suggestion for a cooler with better customer service. However, had you read the whole thread, you'd see Marty came through for everyone. I've never used either cooler and have no loyalty. It sounded like Galaxy wasn't holding up their end of the bargain but Marty posted a lot of info that filled in the blanks. He sounds like a small business owner trying to survive in a big business market, as does your friend, and he wants to keep people satisfied with the product. Next time, hold back your shameless plug for your buddy's business and post a new thread that raves about it. My two cents.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Tallboy, everything compares to something else. If someone posts a thread that mentions poor customer service in regards to a particular product, then it would be expected that someone will chime in & mention an appropriate alternative.

Anyone who is on here mentioning an opinion about a product is "plugging" that product, shameless or not. 
I think his post was perfectly acceptable myself, but thats just me.


----------



## ccondon (Jul 16, 2007)

GalaxyCoolers said:


> I did not read this second page of posts and must say I do like the chance to explain my side. My position does not change and hope my post helps all involved, Brady and Jim alike. I will follow up from my side as issues get resolved. Thank you all again.





GalaxyCoolers said:


> I did not read this second page of posts and must say I do like the chance to explain my side. My position does not change and hope my post helps all involved, Brady and Jim alike. I will follow up from my side as issues get resolved. Thank you all again.


 
Marty/Galaxy - What is the best way to get a hold of you to have a cooler repaired under warranty? Neither of the phone numbers on your website are in service. I have a cooler in that's about to have it's 3rd anniversary, that I should say i am VERY impressed with its cooling performance, but has two defects: 1: the rope handle holder on one side broke off (while carrying - ouch to foot), and the latch catch on one side of the hood has never stayed screwed in (presumably stripped threads when installed). I'd like to ship to you for repair.

Thanks.


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

Hello Chris, I got your email this morning and saw your post. I have sent you info to contact me via email. I do have a new number on our site and I got your email no problem. Great to hear your cooler has been working for you. I look forward to getting it back in action. Sounds like you have a first generation cooler. We have a great upgrade for that latch and welding on a new rope handle is a breeze. We should have you up and running in no time. Thanks and I will talk to you soon. 

Next I am finishing up a little promo for promos sake. Hope it finds everyone well and Highme gets to read it before he goes on the river.


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

Hello to all, Galaxy Coolers coming in for some promo. I have to say Highme is right. Yeti is a great cooler and those guys have done a great job at helping develop these products. This is technology that all the current high end cooler manufactures have worked on. It has given us a new level of cooler from the demand for long-term ice retention and durability in the paddle sports industry. The main comment I want to address from the plug is the comment on Yeti smoking Galaxy. That is not true. Yeti’s and Galaxy Coolers have the same Inner and outer walls, the same insulation and for all intensive purposes the same seal, Yeti’s is hollow and Galaxy’s is solid. These are the attributes that keep ice longer and both do a great job. There are triumphs and failures when it comes to this from both camps I have heard them from my customers and their customers alike. Go to any river with private or commercial boaters and you will see Icee-Kool/Galaxy Cooler owners who are super psyched at the unprecedented ice retention from their coolers.

The differences come in the areas like the latches and the bottom of the coolers. Back in 2005 at the first Outdoor Retailer tradeshow I attended, we were and still are in very active development forums with leaders in the Paddling industry. This was because when we first landed on the great shores of our rivers, the Grand was our first stop and we were determined to do what it took to achieve success in this market. The result from this has been to not do what the marine industry wants, which was to use rubber latches so it doesn’t scratch their sweet ski boat, we use Stainless Steel Compression twist latches. These are the same type of latches that have been used on dry boxes for many years. These latches cost us more but don’t worry you can’t tell from the price. Rubber stretches, watch Big Bald Mike (the 500lb guy form the yeti video made by Highme and another of Yetis paid entourage) even he can stretch it. It takes a padlock to keep a Bear out. If you read another thread about Galaxy you can read how a bear in an uncontrolled environment tried to get into a Galaxy Cooler for hours and was completely unsuccessful. The Galaxy stayed closed and the treasure inside safe with Stainless Steel Compression Twist latches alone, no padlock (what if you dropped that key on a trip deep in the wilderness with no camera crew around). 

The other strong difference in our products is on the bottom. Galaxy Coolers uses skids and extra thick feet made of Polyethylene Plastic on the bottom. Yeti uses rubber feet. Granted both have their own use and reason for application. Rubber feet will not slide around and can be great on the deck of a lake or ocean boat. I have been told specifically by rafting experts they do not like this because when you do have to slide a loaded cooler that can weighs hundreds of pounds the feet will simply rip out and you have a hole in the bottom of the cooler. So Galaxy does not rubber feet, we weld on extra polyethylene, like a ski base, and one man can slide a 210qt cooler as far as need be ready to be lifted into position for the long and thirst quenched journey ahead. The only place I think I am beat is the slot for the cam strap they have. Galaxies have options for tie-downs, and lets remember the paddlers motto, Rig to flip and drink to …actually lets stop there, rigging to flip means over the top anyway. 

On customer service I want to mention an important factor behind purely replacing a cooler, two words less waste. The beauty of roto-molded coolers is that they can be repaired and maintained for life. If a cooler that is damaged can be repaired to keep the perfect functionality going I am all for it. That is what I am after. I think it is worth it to keep big honking chunks of plastic out of the landfill and on the river providing excellent results for our families and friends forever. 

Galaxy Coolers are the Best and the only thing that will smoke us is a slab of sweet Ribs or tofu. 

Aloha

It’s Better When It Lasts Longer. 

Galaxy Coolers


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

I stumpled upong this thread while researching coolers. I know it is old, but I try to actually search and not start a thread for a question that is out there.

Galaxy Coolers: I like them because they are a Colorado company? Sounds like they are made in the (Far) East somewhere which is too bad but I do understand. I am a bit dissapointed about the warranty being dialed back on workmanship. I am a bit disturbed by the comments on this thread as well. Sounds like Galaxy came through but it is frustrating for a customer to have to go through that. Oh yeah, the price is solid!

Yet: Seems like they make a great cooler, but they are priced much higher. They also have a 3 year warranty

Engel: NRS sells these (among others) I don't know a lot about them but they look like a quality product as well.

Still trying to decide, any additional feedback would be great!


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll respond by saying that I recently had a GREAT customer service experience with Galaxy coolers (Marty). He's a good guy who means well. If I were you, I would not hesitate to purchase a Galaxy.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Had their cooler for 8 months now. The cooler swam Surprise/Skull and Bowling alley upside down, when I turned it back up it was a pain in the butt opening the lid because it compressed closed so much. Basically there was absolutely no river water inside after a long swim. Another thumb up for Galaxy.


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

I had the worst experience with IcyKool customer service. I had one of the metal latches break on my cooler and when I called to inquire about getting a new one in the mail I was treated poorly and never did receive the latch. The handle also broke off and they told me that I would have to ship it back to Colorado for a fix. Fuck that. I ran a piece of webbing through some pvc and made my own handle. They straight up don't bother returning phone calls or emails and don't seem to give a shit about customer satisfaction. My cooler would probably keep ice longer than an Igloo Marine grade, if it could be latched! It is also delaminating on the inside.


----------



## GalaxyCoolers (May 18, 2009)

Sounds terrible, you must have been dealing with some asshole that used to work at Icykool/Icee-Kool. If you still need a latch send an email to [email protected] We would be more than happy to help you out. I want to apologize for any part of poor service. Things have been pretty tough for a small business over the last couple of years but Galaxy Coolers is really trying to make amends and reform as a better environment for the customer and no more delaminating. Please give us another chance. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks. Sent you an email.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I'm still waiting for a cooler that I ordered and paid for at the end of the year. My emails and phone calls have gone unanswered. Still waiting for a reply. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/galaxy-cooler-guy-29805.html


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

rwhyman said:


> I'm still waiting for a cooler that I ordered and paid for at the end of the year. My emails and phone calls have gone unanswered. Still waiting for a reply.
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/galaxy-cooler-guy-29805.html


He was in Durango as of yesterday. I had some friends who talked to him about a cooler. It was the typical "I don't have the one you want, but I will give a great deal on the one I have here" situation. Try calling him again. The number on the website is just his cell number. 

If you paid with a credit card I would reverse the charges and move on. 

He has a great product, but the worst customer service I have ever heard of. Properly run and with an effort to get into the coolers for sport fishing boat business (the thing that keeps all the high end cooler folks in business) he could probably make some good money and own a good chunk of the market. Unfortunately he does not reply to e-mails, has a generic voice mail and a mailbox that is often full, and seems to be oblivious to the whole thing.

There is a reason why he has (to the best of my knowledge) no retail dealers anymore. I run a retail shop (not boating related) and we would never do business with anyone that operates like he does. hell, we get a better response to phone calls to the Amish (as in they don't use electricity and at best share a phone for the whole community) furniture company we buy from.

I sincerely hope Galaxy can get their act together , or sell their product line to someone else who can.


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

Marco Esquandolis said:


> Thanks. Sent you an email.


Sent that email three days ago. Still no word.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Cooler*

I'll sell you my sherpa 120 for $225. Sounds like galaxy customer service Blows ! Can someone make a high grade North American made cooler I'll take 2.


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

Still no word.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Marty on the phone last week, so you might try calling him. 
My cooler is suppose to arrive in June sometime.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

I had trouble getting any response on email as well. I got in touch every time by calling.

While it did take 60 days to actually get my cooler from him, he did give me a free upgrade, and overall i am happy with the product.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

So it sounds like he is out of coolers? Bummer. I was going to order one for a trip the 1st week of June. Sounds like I will have to order from someone else


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

I was able to order a cooler Marty had that was an early edition for a new model he has coming out. I was happy with the price and how he worked with me. It should be arriving in a couple days!


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

Marty finally contacted me. He sold me the right draw latches for my cooler and shipped them to me in a reasonable timeframe. He also threw in some new weather stripping which I used to build a new and superior seal on my cooler. It is nice to be able to actually seal the lid on my cooler again. Cost about $15 after shipping. Getting the old seal off was the hardest part, that glue was on there good and MEK didn't break it down all that well so I spent about an hour scraping the old stuff off.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Kuddos to Marty for getting my cooler to me. I placed a last minute order and am leaving on a 5 night trip to Deso on Sunday. Marty has a low stock of coolers right now but was able to get me a cooler that was an early version of what he has coming out soon. It is a bomber box. He got it sent to me just in time! Great customer service! Marty returned all of my calls. The cooler looks great. I will post some pics a bit later. Will also follow-up in a week or so on how it performed.

It will be competing against some older rafting coolers and 1 Yeti.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

I purchased a 128qt Galaxy from Marty last Fall and first used it three weeks ago on a seven day Salt trip. 
There were a few Yeti coolers along and the Galaxy was perceived to clearly outperform them (though not a controlled experiment).
Another happy customer,
Jerry Malloy


----------



## jakeo25 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Do Not Do Business with Galaxy*

Poor customer support? Now there's an understatement.

Galaxy has taken my money for 120qt LongBox. They did not send cooler, will not issue a promised refund, and will not return phone calls or emails. Read the BBB and the Colorado Attorney General's office reports.

Do NOT do business with Galaxy Coolers. Tell all your friends.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Jakeo25,

Do you have a link to the AG report on Galaxy cooler?


----------



## jakeo25 (Sep 17, 2007)

Colorado's AG will accept a complaint (which I filed), but they tell you go to the BBB(where I also filed). There is two complaints on BBB, one newer. GCPBA also regrets having recommended them.

I could not find my complaint on BBB's website -- there is a 14 day response period -- I have little trust that this will be resolved. I was promised refund May 5.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

So there is no way to read the AG report? 

BTW... I had great luck with Galaxy Cooler. Love my cooler, Marty returned every call of mine. Never used e-mail. Sorry you are not having the same luck.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Marty was pretty awesome when I bought my cooler a month ago. It seems that he's taken all this feedback to heart. He called me back within about 15 minutes of my initial call and had the coolers shipped the next day. 

The coolers themselves are ridiculous and I'm quite please.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

brandob9 said:


> Marty was pretty awesome when I bought my cooler a month ago. It seems that he's taken all this feedback to heart. He called me back within about 15 minutes of my initial call and had the coolers shipped the next day.
> 
> The coolers themselves are ridiculous and I'm quite please.


Consider yourself lucky.

I ordered a cooler last December and was finally promised a couple of months ago that the new shipment would arrive in June. Still nothing but silence and unreturned calls and emails.

I called and left a message last week and I'm still waiting for a return call.

Marty, if you read this, give me a call and let me know what's going on. I've been more than patient.


----------



## BaseCamp (Nov 11, 2009)

I've have a large Galaxy cooler that has bubbled up under what I'm guessing to be the plastic laminate on the back outside wall and the back inside wall. I've tried getting in touch with Galaxy to see if the problem could potentially be fixed but also have not been able to connect with anyone.

Has anyone seen this happen to one of these coolers and if so any ideas about how I might be able to fix it or if I even need to worry about it.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> I've have a large Galaxy cooler that has bubbled up under what I'm guessing to be the plastic laminate on the back outside wall and the back inside wall. I've tried getting in touch with Galaxy to see if the problem could potentially be fixed but also have not been able to connect with anyone.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen to one of these coolers and if so any ideas about how I might be able to fix it or if I even need to worry about it.


Can you post a picture? or two

Call 970-946-4905

That is the contact number I have for Galaxy.

Still loving my cooler.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*And, the Marty Epic continues..........*

will it ever end?


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

I must have been lucky, too. Got our two coolers thru the GCPBA deal, spoke with Marty and had no problems. Sorry that he's not been able to follow thru others. Just want folks to know IMHO he's not the schmuck that many feel he is. Unfortunate.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Same here. Bought a 128qt cooler, had an issue with a drain plug that wouldn't seat. It took a couple months but Marty did come through and sent me a tool to re-cut the threads along with a spare plug. The cooler has been great since - worked well on the Salt in May, the Rogue last week and will hopefully perform as well in Hells Canyon next week.
Keep calling, he was eventually responsive for me.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Update, my cooler is great. I also had a drain plug issue but I just put some teflon tape on it and have not had any issues.

Not sure the status of Gary or Galaxy but it would be nice to see him survive this "storm".


----------

